# Babies die within days



## arthurrap (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm curently breeding five does with very little success.  Most of the bunnies are dying within days of being born.  Most of the does it is their first kits.  The rabbits are housed outdoors in individual 2x4 hutches.  We are in Central New York and the weather is not exactly extreme for hot or cold.  I sincerely believe that the moms are not caring for their kits due to inexperience.  This has and is very discouraging.  If someone could refer any reading on the internent to help me out, it will be apreciated. Thank You


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 25, 2012)

sorry to hear this   from the reading I have done on here it does sound typical for some 1st time does to lose the babies because they are unsure what to do.  It also sounds like with the 2nd litters some do better and there are those who never get it right.  I found reading back through the different post in the rabbit section gave good information.  Good Luck.


----------



## secuono (Aug 25, 2012)

Very common for 1st time moms to fail. I never bother with the 1st litters.
If they fail by the 3rd litter, sell or eat them.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 25, 2012)

I have had a lot of does that I had to teach about nursing their kits; they didn't seem to have a clue. I often tell people that if you get a doe that gets the whole business right the first time out, she's golden, and you should look to her daughters when you are thinking about replacement does. Most of them manage to make a hash of things one way or another with their first litters.

You probably understand why I say that anybody who believes in the expression "breeds like rabbits" has most likely never tried it!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 25, 2012)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> I have had a lot of does that I had to teach about nursing their kits; they didn't seem to have a clue. I often tell people that if you get a doe that gets the whole business right the first time out, she's golden, and you should look to her daughters when you are thinking about replacement does. Most of them manage to make a hash of things one way or another with their first litters.
> 
> You probably understand why I say that anybody who believes in the expression "breeds like rabbits" has most likely never tried it!


Hahahahaha!!!! I thought the same thing when we started breeding our Am Chins..... I was like, oh, so this is why you are on the critical list with ALBC.... LOL


----------



## arthurrap (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you for your feedback.  We are expecting two more litters in September and a third shortly after.  I'm discouraged but not giving up.


----------



## Missy (Aug 29, 2012)

My female killed her first litter, either with kindness by cleaning or just being miserable..still not sure, she had eatten most of them, and then the couple I had managed to save, died shortly after. Her second litter of three kits all survived and thrived. Don't give up yet! Good luck!


----------



## cattlequeen (Aug 30, 2012)

It may just be because, like the others said, its her first litter. It took one of my does 3 litters, with the 3rd being successful, to get live babies or ones that actually survived. I wouldn't get too bummed out about it and just rebreed her. 

I don't recall any of my does first litters ever being great. Either they've died within a week, born dead, or had something else wrong with them in the long run. Good luck, and don't be discouraged!


----------



## Somebunny2love (Aug 30, 2012)

I too have heard most first litters do not survive.  I have had 1 doe so far who got it right the first time around.  She had 5 kits in that litter, and we only lost 1.  The other doe I have who has had babies in my care ate her first litter, but all 6 of her 2nd litter lived and did very well.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 31, 2012)

Many people say the does usually lose their first litter.  However I believe that is an inherited trait. Just bad mothering skills.  When I first started raising rabbits I did not care (well not much) if the does lost their first or even second litter figuring she would eventually get it right.  Then I happened to buy three sisters.  We had a fairly mild winter starting out so I figured I would go ahead and breed them.  If the babies died oh well.  I would try again in a couple of months and have some spring babies.  Of course when due day came around temps dropped to low 20's with a good stiff wind blowing and my rabbit were housed outside.  I figured I would find bunny cycles in the morning.  All three does had litters and all the baibes lived on the first go round.  Guess who I built my herd from after that!!!!  I had very little problem after that with losing first litters.


----------



## arthurrap (Aug 31, 2012)

Again, thank you for the feed back.  We are expecting new borns around September 11 and hopefuly another a week later.  I'll let you know how we do.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 31, 2012)

ar they covered with fur and are there bellies full?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 1, 2012)

Good luck!!! Hope everything goes well for you this time. Don't forget to sterilize the nest boxes.


----------



## arthurrap (Sep 27, 2012)

Managed to get another litter of seven.  They are now seven days old and all things look good for now.  Hope to breed more later.  Thanks for your responses.  Arthur from Central NY


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 28, 2012)

that's great! hope they do well for you!


----------

